# Rhinestones on Seams?



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm heat pressing a gorgeous neckline snowflake from ProWorld on to a Port Authority ladies seabreeze stretch 3/4 sleeve shirt which is 57% cotton, 37% polyester, & 6% spandex. The arm sleeve seam goes from the armpit to the neck so some stones will have to be adhered to the seam.

1. This material isn't too stretchy is it? I thought I was told, or perhaps read somewhere that as long as shirt is 50% cotton or better you shouldn't have problems. Perhaps lower the temp on heat press a little. ProWorld recommends 320 degrees on stone/stud transfers for 10 seconds. I generally do 350 for 12 seconds in transfers I create.

2. Will the stones stick to the seam? It's a nice flat seam - looks sorta like cross stitch although I am not familiar with sewing terms 

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Vicki,,
I would keep the heat and pressure the same,, Seams wont stretch,, so you dont have to worry about that,, make sure you cold peel,, so the glue sets in well, and post press backside 5 sec and front side post press 5 sec,,,,,

us a pad under the garment to even the pressure out,, 
Let us know how it goes,, sounds gorgeous,,,
MMM
Happy Holidays,,


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Guys

hope this mail meet u well pls where can i find this materials in the uk there is alot of site but it all in the usa i want to use it for rhinestone template

Hartco 425s,
DAS
ACS black stencil

regards
wola


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

DAS won't sell their template material to anyone that doesn't have their system.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

The shirt turned out beautifully. I have even washed it once and it looks great!! Gosh, I sure do love the bling!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Vicki, thanks for letting us know,, 
I thought it would be just fine,, I do it quite often,, 

I also pressed a material succesfully this past week called Modal, 
I thought for sure the material would melt,, 
but nope,, 
I did however spray it with water after on the pressa as the press marks stayed, but as soon as mositure was put back in, they went away,, 
MMM


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! Will have to remember to try that!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Vicki,
Your Website is awesome and great products,
MMM


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

so you have to press a rhinestone shirt 3 times?


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Vicki,
> Your Website is awesome and great products,
> MMM
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Jason's_Place said:


> so you have to press a rhinestone shirt 3 times?


 
You don't realy haqve to. Its just what a lot of people have found works well


----------

